
Azure Container Registry Build Preview Released - tinywhale
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/azure/container-registry/container-registry-tutorial-quick-build
======
SteveLas
Azure Container Registry (ACR) launched a preview of OS & Framework patching:
[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/stevelasker/2017/12/20/os-f...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/stevelasker/2017/12/20/os-
framework-patching-with-docker-containers-paradigm-shift)

Docs are available at: [https://aka.ms/acr/build](https://aka.ms/acr/build)

